# new awlgrip for my old Alden, awlgrip color combinations that work questions?



## sharedwatch (Aug 9, 2008)

Greetings Folks,

Amongst other things My Alden Caravelle is going in for an awlgrip treatment. ...started with doing the decks due to a small soft spot by the windlass and next thing you know we're painting the whole boat.

Torn on color choices. She has been a blueish white hull now or perhaps a light blue color. -not sure wer'e going back that way.

Any thoughts on color choices? I've had some thoughts of Flag Blue but not sure I want the dark hull. I've considered Stars and Stripes Blue which I think is great but have heard it is difficult to get it to come out right. ...thought of some shade of white but the choices are endless. I am sure certain colors work better together than others for decks and topsides. I may not be color blind but I think I'm color stupid!!!

Anyone care to share their experiences or opinions?


----------



## killarney_sailor (May 4, 2006)

*How about gray?*

I have now had two boats painted in whisper gray Awlgrip with dark blue trim (Aristo Blue?). It is a very classy looking combination and has drawn many complements. It is also very practical since scratches do not show and it is cool inside on hot, sunny days.

Whoever is doing your boat may have some around and you can put a smear on the hull to get an idea what it is like.


----------



## US27inKS (Feb 6, 2005)

I went with perfection Mauritius Blue, Mediterranean White for the boot stripe and deck, and Oyster for the non skid areas.

Dark blue hulls looks great on a boat with such classic lines. It is a PITA to get the hull straight enough for dark paint, and I don't think many boatyards care enough to get it perfect. I certainly would not want to pay for the amount of time that I spent on mine.


----------



## bellefonte (Jan 14, 2010)

*visual*



killarney_sailor said:


> I have now had two boats painted in whisper gray Awlgrip with dark blue trim (Aristo Blue?). It is a very classy looking combination and has drawn many complements. It is also very practical since scratches do not show and it is cool inside on hot, sunny days.
> 
> Whoever is doing your boat may have some around and you can put a smear on the hull to get an idea what it is like.


pictures! We want pictures!


----------



## US27inKS (Feb 6, 2005)

Pictures of mine.

Prior to first launch.









Going away









My favorite pic (except for the dirty bottom)


----------



## Quickstep192 (Jan 6, 2001)

I'm personally a fan of Flag Blue with white stripe and red bottom with white topsides. US27inKS' boat is that color or similar. It looks sharp on US27inKs' boat, it looks sharp on mine and your boat certainly has the lines to have it look terrific. I've heard it can make the boat warmer inside, but I have no empirical information to back this up.


----------



## sharedwatch (Aug 9, 2008)

- that's the second suggestion for whisper gray I've recieved.

- agreed Dark Blue looks great. I'm not sure I'm ready to be that nervous docking a 20,000 lb dark blue hull however... The hull is extremely fair and doesn't look like it's changed shape at all in its (almost) 40 years.

I'm terribly undecided but need to make good decisions pretty quickly. Thanks for the suggestions.

Wife wants me to paint her "blue tone white" or maybe awlgrip/awlcraft "ice blue" which both kind of straddle to the old color ... I've only ever seen sportfisherman painted these colors so am having a hard time with the vision.


----------



## US27inKS (Feb 6, 2005)

sharedwatch said:


> - agreed Dark Blue looks great. I'm not sure I'm ready to be that nervous docking a 20,000 lb dark blue hull however... The hull is extremely fair and doesn't look like it's changed shape at all in its (almost) 40 years.


I will say that the paint has been much tougher than I thought it would be. We have those hard white plastic bumpers on the docks. I regularly run into the dock and I have figured out that I'm better off without the fenders. The dock wipes off the paint with "Goof Off" and going into my 4th season I still have no scratches. In fact if you look closely at the bottom picture you can see a couple of small white streaks just below the cove stripe at the widest point of the boat. Those are from the dock, and next time I washed the boat they were gone. I've even torn the bumper off the front of my slip and scraped the bow against the wood with no scratch. Perfection is really tough stuff and I know Awlgrip is just as tough. If you have a concrete dock, all bets are off though.


----------



## Faster (Sep 13, 2005)

Another vote for Whisper Gray.... light enough to be relatively low maintenance, different enough from White to be noticed. We used black trim and white decks/rig.. was a clean looking package.










My personal favourite, though, would be Forest Green with gold or white trim.


----------



## DwayneSpeer (Oct 12, 2003)

What can I say other than I like my boat's new color. It's difficult to see but there is a pin stripe of orange between the blue and white.


----------



## Maine Sail (Jan 6, 2003)

I'm kind of partial to Stars & Stripes Blue. Significantly easier to keep looking clean than flag blue, been there done that, never again. Don't know who told you it was hard to lay on but any "qualified" Awlgrip or Alexseal shop should be able to handle it with zero issues. I used Awlcraft 2000 but next time I may go Alexseal..

Stars & Stripes Blue / Matterhorn White


----------



## SecondWindNC (Dec 29, 2008)

*thou shalt not covet thy neighbor's boat* *thou shalt not covet thy neighbor's boat*

dang, it's not working.


----------



## sailingdog (Mar 19, 2006)

Fortunately, Maine Sail is up in Maine, so not a neighbor, so covet away... 


SecondWindNC said:


> *thou shalt not covet thy neighbor's boat* *thou shalt not covet thy neighbor's boat*
> 
> dang, it's not working.


----------



## drgamble (Oct 28, 2008)

*Some pics*

Here is flag blue with red and gold/yellow...


----------



## sharedwatch (Aug 9, 2008)

Maine Sail said:


> I'm kind of partial to Stars & Stripes Blue. Significantly easier to keep looking clean than flag blue, been there done that, never again. Don't know who told you it was hard to lay on but any "qualified" Awlgrip or Alexseal shop should be able to handle it with zero issues. I used Awlcraft 2000 but next time I may go Alexseal..
> 
> Stars & Stripes Blue / Matterhorn White


-When I called Akzo Nobel and asked about the color code for s&s blue we spoke a little about laying down certain colors. I'd heard that s&s blue could hard to get right. They more-or-less confirmed saying that it and most of the grays were a tad more difficult than some of the other colors. -more sensative to temperature etc.

I've seen some stars and stripes blue that has a bit more gray in it than others and some that looks more sky blue.

by the way beautiful boat you have there.


----------



## sharedwatch (Aug 9, 2008)

Maine Sail said:


> I'm kind of partial to Stars & Stripes Blue. Significantly easier to keep looking clean than flag blue, been there done that, never again. Don't know who told you it was hard to lay on but any "qualified" Awlgrip or Alexseal shop should be able to handle it with zero issues. I used Awlcraft 2000 but next time I may go Alexseal..
> 
> Stars & Stripes Blue / Matterhorn White


----From the looks of things it may be a while before you get to "go Alexseal".


----------



## drymartini (Nov 24, 2008)

*Hull Color*

Hey SW... just replied to your post on the Alden message board site (see below)... I think we may have corresponded last year???

Hello, I'm the fortunate owner of Cythera (hull 992M). She was born Alden green, however the previous owner had her topsides refinished using a custom Awlgrip Deep Turquoise (H5332). I'm obviously partial, but I can assure you she catches everyone's eye where ever we sail. Good luck!

Capt Barry


----------



## sharedwatch (Aug 9, 2008)

Great Looking Boat Barry.

I have painted her a bit more boring white but it came out very nice. I'll post some pics after I pull them off the camera.

JZ


----------



## bljones (Oct 13, 2008)

"There are only two colors to paint a boat, black or white, and only a fool would paint a boat black." -Nathanael G. Herreshoff

Great designer, lousy eye for colour, IMO.

Blue and gold makes even cheap boats look good. And it makes old teak look great.


----------



## DNile (Jan 31, 2010)

*my new "yacht"...*

this is my new 1987 Com-Pac 19/2, awlgrip deck and topsides...
bottom is black, topside color is jade mist green and top deck is oyster white.
i'll post the pics in the next post...


----------



## DNile (Jan 31, 2010)

*my new "yacht"...the pictures*


----------



## SecondWindNC (Dec 29, 2008)

DNile you may be running into the restriction on posting pictures until you have 5 posts. But you're almost there!


----------



## DNile (Jan 31, 2010)

oh...
actually it said it was a minimum of 2 posts!
not sure what happened!
i'm gonna try again...

edit..
when i upload the pix, they show up, but then they seem to get lost!


----------



## DNile (Jan 31, 2010)

alrught,
i think i worked it out, so here are my pictures...


----------



## Sailphast scituate (Mar 8, 2013)

Maine sail,
What all grip color did you use? Trying to do that stars and strip blue but can not decide on which shade is the closest?


----------



## Maine Sail (Jan 6, 2003)

Sailphast scituate said:


> Maine sail,
> What all grip color did you use? Trying to do that stars and strip blue but can not decide on which shade is the closest?


The color is called "Stars & Stripes Blue" it is an Awlgrip custom color you won't likely find on the color chart. Alexseal shows it on theirs but Awlgrip does not, unless they recently added it.


----------

